# Black Horse



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Some time ago a landlord contributed to a thread on where to stay near Dover before catching a ferry. I'm almost sure it was the Black Horse. 

I've tried the search facility but it throws up tons of unrelated stuff (is there a trick to using it?). I'm trying to trace the original thread. Anyone help?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

It was the Black Horse at Monks Horton, we stayed there in September.
It costs £10 if you don't eat in the pub but note that it is not a cheap place to eat and will cost you at least £20 for a meal for two people.
The access is not good either with a half mile stretch of road that is virtually single track.
Will probably not stay there again as out of the peak season you can stay at the Caravan site at Black Horse Farm for £13.
There is also the CL at Whitfield which has hardstanding and is £8

Mike


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Here you go......

Black Horse

TM


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

try black horse farm cc site 
used it my self good site handy for ferries and tunnel


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*£§*



MikeCo said:


> It was the Black Horse at Monks Horton, we stayed there in September.
> It costs £10 if you don't eat in the pub but note that it is not a cheap place to eat and will cost you at least £20 for a meal for two people.
> The access is not good either with a half mile stretch of road that is virtually single track.
> Will probably not stay there again as out of the peak season you can stay at the Caravan site at Black Horse Farm for £13.
> ...


Hello Mike,

£20 for two, not bad. Depending on what the food is like?

Is there still a charge if you eat at the pub?

TM


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks guys for that, but I'm also trying to trace the original thread it was in. Anyone remember it?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: £§*



teemyob said:


> MikeCo said:
> 
> 
> > It was the Black Horse at Monks Horton, we stayed there in September.
> ...


There is no charge if you eat in the pub


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

This post? http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-93293-black.html+horse+monks+horton

Olley


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*post*

Mentioned here

I cannot find the topic and I replied on it!


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

> This post? http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-93293-black.html+horse+monks+horton


Yes thank you, that's the one.

On another point which I briefly mentioned in the OP, how does the search function work?

Maybe it's the way I use it but it doesn't seem very specific and a lot of the posts it throws up seem to have no relationship to the query.

I don't have the same problem on other forums


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

I entered Black+horse+monks+horton and there it was.  DAB's is the search guru, stick a post on asking for Boolean search tips, and he may reply.

Olley


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Dont Press the Search press on the magnifying glass then this takes you to a better search put details in there -- I think that makes a difference DABS am I right


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

We stopped there in July, the access is tight for half a mile, but Free parking + Elec. + 2 meals I think is good value for £20.
The coordinates are 51.123613 1.015629

Charlie


----------



## cypsygal (Dec 19, 2009)

we stayed there earlier this year - they have a small campsite, that had tents & small m/homes - obviously there for the weekend, and a hard standing car park where we stayed. We didn't ask for/need hook-up. Toilets seemed to be available 24/7. 

We ate in the pub, and actually had a lovely meal - not cheap, but not expensive, either - all freshly cooked, imaginative food, alongside cheaper pub alternatives. Beer - well, lots of choice, well kept, real ale. Landlord and staff, chatty, friendly, informative. Local info, newspapers, etc., available. 

We found the place a little tatty/rundown, but to be honest the food/drink made up for it. no charge for overnighting. 

For free, (see parking charges for details) you can park on Dover Promenade/seafront for no charge. You could then self cater - for free. Or, you could look for a local restuarant, which would be no cheaper than the black horse, which could be a gamble!!

We recently overnighted in a pub just off the M1. It was Thursday vening, and the meal offer was 2 meals for £8. It was cheap, but we got what we paid for. A tescos's or and m & s meal deal ( which includes wine) would have been preferable.

I think what I'm trying to say in a very convoluted way is that what one person thinks is good, another thinks is expensive. You mostly get what you pay for - you will have a peaceful/restful night at the Black Horse, with good food that you will pay the appropiate amount for. Dover promenade is free, but i imagine not quite so peaceful, but probably more peaceful than, say, Boulogne Quayside.

You can take acres of advice, but in the end it's your choice! Do let us know how you found it!


----------



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

You've all been really helpful. Thank you all very much.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thanks*



parkmoy said:


> You've all been really helpful. Thank you all very much.


Thank You.

TM


----------

